# Rhinestone Decal help?



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm trying to do the attached design as a rhinestone decal. So far all of the decals I've done have been pretty dense and filled in. The design is only 6.5" wide x 3.25" high so all those negative areas I've left on the cut file are pretty small. So I'm trying to figure out if I should "fill in between all the letters and just have a solid backgroud for the decal material and just have the little gymnists separate? Do you think that would look bad (like the last pic)? It is so hard to weed those tight little areas in between the letters because the actual material that needs to stay for the letters, want to come up as well.

What would you do?


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

When I do decals that actually have separate shapes, like your gymnast, I simply put a solid square or oval around the entire design, and leave the decal material in the blank spaces. If you do not over press the decal material, it will remain clear and not deter from your design. Having a solid background piece for the decal will make it easier for your customer to apply the decal. If you are having a nightmare of a time trying to weed those small and individual spaces, imagine the distress your customer will have trying to apply the decal.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

So do you think I should do it like one of the pics attached? Which do you think looks better? Or should I do something else?


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

By the way, I'm using the stick ons fecal material so it is easier to apply.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I would have to agree with Slick except that I would cut out a border around the outside of the whole design leaving a little space on the outside edge so that the inside between all the lettering and the gymnasts would have the decal material behind it and make it easier for you and your customer.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Marilyn, but this is kind of an odd shape to be able to connect the gymnasts to the other text wouldn't it? or are you saying still leave them separate just fill in all the holes on the inside?


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

diana13t said:


> So do you think I should do it like one of the pics attached? Which do you think looks better? Or should I do something else?


I would go with the "square" shape as it lessens the amount of decal material on the outer edges, and I agree, the Stick Ons material is a whole lot easier to work with and apply


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Great design too!


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Here's how I would do it....

I usually use a 3mm-4mm Contour....

The negative space between the text and figures is clear and the StickOn material is very clear so you won't hardly see it, very easy to weed... Very easy for the customer to apply too.











Kevin


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi Kevin, I really like that too. I just sent you an email


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey Kevin, if you ever want to add a tutorial on how to do the contour the way you just did it, that would be great and you're welcome to use that design for the example.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Diana,

I was talking about doing it exactly the way that Kevin did it. I guess I just didn't explain it very well. I hope he was able to tell you how it was done. What software do you use?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

You should be able to just group the design and make a contour outline with whatever software you're using. That's why his design has little scallops around it... it contoured the rhinestones.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

BML Builder said:


> Diana,
> 
> I was talking about doing it exactly the way that Kevin did it. I guess I just didn't explain it very well. I hope he was able to tell you how it was done. What software do you use?


That's what I thought, I just didn't know how to do it.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

DivineBling said:


> You should be able to just group the design and make a contour outline with whatever software you're using. That's why his design has little scallops around it... it contoured the rhinestones.


Even when I group or combine the design together, it still does the contour around each stone and leaves the big gap between elements. I've tried it both in Corel X5 and StoneCut Pro and they both did the same thing. Kevin helped me out and said he'll do a video later so I know what to do next time.

Thanks for everyones help!!!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

diana13t said:


> Even when I group or combine the design together, it still does the contour around each stone and leaves the big gap between elements. I've tried it both in Corel X5 and StoneCut Pro and they both did the same thing. Kevin helped me out and said he'll do a video later so I know what to do next time.
> 
> Thanks for everyones help!!!


Hmm... Can you make path? Or did you try outline instead of contour?


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello Di,

Here is the video tutorial you requested for CorelDRAW...

CorelDRAW - Creating a Contour Cut Line for Rhinestone Decals - YouTube

Give a man an fish and he eats for a day... Teach a man to fish and he eats for a lifetime.

So hears hoping this fills you up for a long time!... LOL

Kevin


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Great video Kevin!! I think that should help Diana and many others understand how it is done.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Thank you Kevin for all your help and the awesome video!!!

What's strange is I would Group the design then add a contour but it would still contour around each individual stone. So after watching Kevin's video, I tried it again...same thing happened. So I shut everything down, restarted my computer and did the same steps....it worked this time!!! I don't know if upgrading to Windows 7 is causing all these problems because it seems sometimes the tools don't work and sometimes they do. I understand a lot of if can be human error, but when I'm very careful about following each step and it still doesn't work??? I have another thread about some of my programs not working well with Windows 7 and there are others with the same problem. Technology is great, but is sure can be frustrating sometimes 

Thanks again Kevin!!!


----------



## JenSews2 (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you for the video!! Infinitely helpful. Is there a similar command to Contour in Inkscape?


----------



## brndagayle (Oct 29, 2009)

I agree with both Kevin and Stephanie -- I would do a contour outline. The only thing I would do differently in Kevin's design is not even have that open space where the U is -- but that's easy enough to fix.


----------

